# What age was your oldest dog?



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was just wondering how long some of your dogs have lived. My Maggie the yellow lab just turned 18yr old on the 17th of April. She is not the oldest dog I have had but she is the oldest one here right now. I had a little peke/dachund cross Onxy, that lived to age 26yrs. He is the oldest but his mother Yenta was 23 she got cancer that yr and we had her put down. Onxy's brother Chico was 20yr old. Niche a white german shepherd was around 14yrs old. She had come so close to being shot that she had the bullet graze along side her eye. 

So how old were some of your dogs?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

My very first dog was a German Shepherd and I was 3 years old. He lived to be 7 years old, and we put him down because he got hip dysplasia.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the dog i have owned the longest and lived the longest was my boy willow. he lived to be about 10 in a half we got him when he was 4 so we had him for about 7 years he hit old age so we put him to sleep he was going blind couldnt hold down his food and deficated where he sat he didnt have the energy to walk out side to go to the bathroom or the bladder. then again he was a pound dog and we knew his parents werent the healhtiest dogs in the pound. 

wow its hard to remember the ages of all my dogs ive been through so manny mostly cuz i insisted on trips to the pound when i was little and my mom fell in love with the pitbulls there as well we basically took them off the pounds hand and found homes for them ourselves my mom hated the fact they had to wait in a cold cage.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

chaos is about 9 she's my BF dog
Alexis is 4 she's my oldest!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

my oldest dog is snoop he just turned 4 on april 8th and he seems to be fallin apart  poor baby


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> my oldest dog is snoop he just turned 4 on april 8th and he seems to be fallin apart  poor baby


awh come on four is still young for a dog!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

My oldest dog ever is Mary Jane. She'll be eight this year, and still plays like a puppy.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> awh come on four is still young for a dog!!


yeah i know sometimes i make fun of him by sayin hes fallin apart cuz hes been to the vet twice in a month...one for loosin his voice and then this time cuz a cinderblock cut his foot in half...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

He was a Boxer mix (Spike) but I had to put him down at 12.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My husband had a lab mix his name was Holmes but we called him Homey. He got him the the humane society at 8 weeks old. I came into the picture when he was 5. We had to put him down and he was 16 years old. My husband thought he was gonna be a wreck. It was his bestest friend went everywhere with him. Well turns out I was the basket case and my husband held it somewhat together to get everything situated. The guy told us not to remember today (the day we ut to sleep) but all the other days. He was the smartest dog ever. He was the best and there will never be another like him. Funny thing is that my husband had 2 different girlfriends before I came along and Homey didnt like any of them, but He loved me. LOl


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love the old timers. I should show you guys pics of the geriatric ward at orphans. they are by far the favorite of all the visitors.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

My old Rott would be 10 in October but she won't make it that long. Courage is getting ready to turn 6 in june but she hasn't slowed down one bit. We buried her grandma last year at 15.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*19 yrs, he was a Norweigan Elkhound, and i had a Mastiff that was almost 20.*


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I had a Doberman I put down at 14 years of age due to the fact he could no longer walk. The sad part was at the vet he knew something was up and he got up and actually ran after me. Boy was I in tears for weeks! I miss him soooooooo much!!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i had a american staffordshire, he was about 13 when we had 2 put him down due to hip dysplacia and he also had a few strokes , but his brother is still alive and hes a bout 15 now and hes doin great


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

it was an afghan hound she was 10.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I never had dogs growing up, my parents aren't big fans. So Tank is my oldest at 8. So hard to watch him get old...makes me cry sometimes.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

My First Pit Bull Bandit A Brown Brindle-sweet As Sugar Was 14 When She Died (the Vet Thinks) Of A Heart Attack


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Rocky was 11 when I had to put her down due to a tumor.
RIP Rocky


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

My oldest is my Chihuahua, Tannah. She'll be 10 in October. She's still healthy as can be. Still very playful as well. I'm pretty sure she will outlive me and my family, haha. 

My next oldest is my fav dog Boscoe, an unknown mix pound pup. He's around 8 now. Been my best friend since he was about 6-7 months old. By far the absolute smartest dog I've ever owned. VERY well mannered. People say a dog resembles its owner, and its true with this old boy. He's fat, lovable, and lazy, just like me :roll: 

The pits just turned 5 months like 2 weeks ago. They're still young guns.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

My oldest dog ever was a Lhasa poo that jumped in my car at the grocery store one night. lol She was 5 (according to the vet) and lived to be 19, when after 2 strokes she was blind, deaf and quit eating. She was a great dog, I miss that Groovy dog very much still.

Stephanie


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

My oldest was Kenoza who I had as a child . He was older than me. The old boy was close to 19 when he had to be put down. He was a great dog, and a beagle hound and maybe something else thrown in mix.

Run and play hard at the Rainbow Bridge Kenoza. I will see you again someday!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

I had an apbt the lived to be 12 years old his name was chuck.He was my best friend through-out alot of great times and bad times.










I loved this boy so much i named one of the pups from my yard after him and put him to work also lol here is Chuck Jr also


----------



## gingereli (Aug 8, 2008)

My oldest is Baby Girl she's a pit coming on 16 she was a brood bitch for a long time and now has some pretty bad arthritis if its cold or wet and nearly all her teeth are gone. But if the weather is good or a stranger gets to close to the kids shes like a pup. I love her I'm 27 and have had her 15 years can't imagine losing her I cry every time I think about the fact that I'll have to say goodbye soon but I can promise it will be natural. Couldn't imagine any other way for the most loyal friend I've ever had.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

My oldest was my Doberman that lived to 14 years of age. But I know every breed has its own life expectancy.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

My old pit Thor lived until he was 17...my POODLE was 21.5 when I PTS (deaf/blind the last 6 months)...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

The oldest dog I ever had was Snowball our Samoya. He lived to be 18 years old before he died. My dad got him when we lived at Fort Polk. I believe I was 4. He was such a good dog. My dad found him wandering near Combat training center and brought him home. Lord we loved that dog, he went everywhere me, my sister and brother went.
I remember when my dad retired from the army we lived in a little country sub division. Well we use to have to walk 3 miles everyday to school. (You know you had to walk back then if you lived less than 5 miles from school).
Well anyways Snowball walked us to school everyday and always came up there when scholl was out to walk us home. He got tore up real bad one day on the way home. We had new neighbors that just moved in who had a wolf hybrid. Well he got loose and went after my brother and snowball took him on. I thought they were never going to quit fighting till the owners of the hybrid came out and got there dog.
That was the first time in my life that I had ever seen my dad cry. He took Snowball to the vet. He had numerous lacerations, his throat was tore wide open, you could actually see inside it. 
He lived though for many more years before we laid him to rest.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> My oldest was my Doberman that lived to 14 years of age. But I know every breed has its own life expectancy.


We had a dobie, Baron who lived for 13 years.


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Im 25, and my childhood dog is still alive. He is a maltese x shitzu and is 17. His got a lumpy fat deposits on his skin but he seems fit and healthy I cant see him going anywhere for a while yet. My best friends dog is 18, its a maltese. My uncles Bullterrier lived until it was about 16.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

My family and I only have one dog, her name is Missy and she is 6 and will be turning 7 in September. Right before my 15th birthday. So we plan on doing something very special for her this year.


----------



## derrty (Jun 26, 2008)

my old dog lived to 12 of age


----------



## WeLoveZena (Aug 24, 2012)

*We Miss Her*

Zena lived until she was 17yr. And died naturally at home with us. She got cancer that last year of her life and started going down hill about 3 months ago. We lost her about 3 wks ago and miss her terribly!


----------



## Phoenix311 (Aug 3, 2012)

My very first dog I got was a Chihuahua. He lived to be 16.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

My dog back home is twelve years old and still kicking strong. She is a maltese  I still call her my puppy because I cant picture other wise lol


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Startrek de Poopers - Lab- was 11y/o when we had to put him down. His mind was well but he fell and messed up his back and was unable to walk any longer. We pampered him for the last year but he started crying all the time and we knew he was in pain. Tazettelee - 14yrs old when we found out she had a tumor on her liver and it was inoperable. She passed away a couple of years ago. She was my husbands "road dog". She went everywhere with him. She raised Tyson -Rottie- who passed of a heart attack at 3 and Fat Ass - Bull Mastiff who is currently 8y/o. My youngest is Beastley- Pit mix who is 3.


----------



## dmack102 (Aug 27, 2012)

my dog taz was a patricks breed bolio/heinzel\honey bunch he was 15 when he had to b put down, best dog ever


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

The first dog I had when I was born (it was my dad's dog // family dog) was a yellow lab that lived to be 16 years old. My neighbor's yellow lab died last year at 21 though!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

My boxer Charlie was 11 1/2 years old when I lost him. Considering his early days, it was surprising that he lived at all, let alone that long.

The oldest dog I ever knew was a patient of ours, a min. poodle that was about 22 years old, and extremely senile....but still very active.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

My girl Pepsi was my oldest dog I have ever owned. When I was a child my father would get me a dog and no sooner then it was an adult would haul it off to the shelter and tell me it ran off. Pepsi was 9 just 4 months shy of her 10th birthday when she passed. She had been diagnosed a year before with heartworms and due to her age my vet recommended only prevention and letting them die out on their own because th shots would likely kill her. Her death was sudden and I wasn't expecting it as other then that she was in good health. I had her since she was 4 years old and she was a pleasure to own.



















This was her literally a week to the day before she die.










Bouncer born a year later then Pepsi to the day both were born on July 4th. He now is coming up on the same age Pepsi was when she passed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My oldest pup was 16 1/2 years young. She was my childhood pup and passed when I was at college. So weird coming home to her not being there. Loved Tippy, she was the neighborhood pup. The paperboy would come over and get her every afternoon and she would go on his paper route with him. My neighborhood was filled with kids, they would come over to call for Tippy and then would try and come get cheese for her, lol. Like shoot you asked her to do tricks use your own cheese! lol










always willing to do whatever we wanted especially for our runway shows...


----------

